# A couple of WWII classics



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

A couple of WWII classics in 1:72 scale. The Fw-190D is stock, the P-47 is all custom decals.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice models. I've never been very good at decals. 

I wonder which would come out on top in a dogfight? Probably boil down to the best pilot.

Keep that Dora away from my B17!

What kind of kits are they?

to(m)


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

The Dora is from Tamiya, all box stock. The Jug is Revell.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

machine shop to said:


> I wonder which would come out on top in a dogfight?


 Ask any Jug jockey in the 56th Fighter Group and he'll tell ya.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

John P said:


> Ask any Jug jockey in the 56th Fighter Group and he'll tell ya.


I have the book "Thunderbolt" by P47 Ace Robert S. Johnson. I'd sure bet my money on HIM!
:thumbsup: 

to(m)


----------



## ShuShusCorner (Feb 13, 2007)

These planes are real classics!


----------

